# Decatur, GA: ID 28069, 2yr, White, F, HW +, Sweet



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

She is Gorgeous in person!!! She needs someone to get her through HW treatment as she is in otherwise fabulous shape. Please???










http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14750649

ID - 28069

This dog is a beautiful female White German Shepherd. She is about 2 years old. She is very sweet. She is friendly with people and with dogs. She was left abandoned outside of the shelter after hours. We have discovered that she is heartworm positive. This poor girl deserves a chance. She must be adopted or rescued by someone who is willing to treat her heartworms. There is a local clinic that offers low cost heartworm treatment for dogs adopted from our facility. Please contact me ASAP if you are interested in adopting or rescuing this beautiful dog. She is one of 9 German Shepherds (including 4 White German Shepherds) that we currently have at the shelter. If you are looking to adopt or rescue a German Shepherd please come to the shelter to meet some of these guys and gals. You can see many of our Shepherds in the video. Intake date: 9/17/2009 Lost and stray animals are held at Dekalb Animal Services for five business day stray waiting period in order to give their owners a chance to reclaim. After that time period, adoptable animals are held as long as space allows.


Dekalb Animal Services
845 Camp Road
Decatur, GA 30032
Phone: 404-294-3088
Fax: 404-294-2947
[email protected]
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA423.html


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

She is beautiful. I wish I lived closer.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

There are currently 9 German Shepherds at DeKalb Animal Services. This is almost enough to outfit an entire police department with dogs! They are all in need of adoption or rescue. We have a video and group photos listed below, as well as Petfinder links and photos for each dog. Many but not all of the Shepherds are listed in the group photo and are in the video. Please let me know if your rescue group can take in any of these dogs. Please forward on to anyone you know who may like to help. Contact me ASAP if you are interested in adopting or rescuing any of these dogs. 

You Tube video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhT6eAjB2to 

Jamie Martinez 
Animal Adoption/Rescue Coordinator 
DeKalb Animal Services and Enforcement 
845 Camp Road 
Decatur, Georgia 30032 
main: (404) 294-2996 
direct: (404) 294-2165 
fax: (404) 294-2947 
[email protected] 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA423.html


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

SHe is just beautiful and there is help with the HW treatment.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about the status of this sweet girl?


----------



## damrod (Aug 21, 2009)

Here is a group shot of the dogs. Wish I had room in my stable....


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

She is still there, and wishing for a home. Very happy to see folks walk past her kennel!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

What a picture of them all together!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I have read that Thursday night is their last night!


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

I would be skeptical of any posting you see that lists a euth date. The shelter does not make that information public as it is based on space, temperament, and health of the animals. They make lists in the am for the day of euth.

If you receive emails with "red lipstick" warnings, please forward them to Jamie Martinez so the matter can be addressed properly. 

Thank you!


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

Echo has committed to this girl. 

Here is the update from my conversation with Jamie on the 10 shepherds in the original email.

First of all, I just spoke with Jamie at the shelter. Someone, in their infinite wisdom, changed this email when they cross posted to say that the local police department is the one that dumped these dogs. Also, someone started an email chain saying that these dogs were going to be euthanized last night.


Jamie is now under water with angry emails and phone calls from people. She is not getting her real messages about saving these guys due to all the angry emails. So, I know someone probably thought they were helping, but it is really hindering the efforts of Jamie to help these dogs.

Anyway – regarding these 10 (there are actually 10 listed)

Five are safe, five still need help. 

ID 27474 B&T female – still there, estimated at 4 years of age
ID 27949 white female with choppy coat 
ID 28318 Young sable male – adopted from shelter
ID 27748 White male (mix) – somewhat skittish
ID 28346 White male (Smoke) – Echo committed 
ID 28158 Black female pup – adopted from shelter 
ID 28019 B&T female – est. at 5 still there
ID 28187 Male with injured foot – pulled by Molly at Southern Cross, left shelter today
ID 28174 Young male – Jamie said he is SO sweet, no interest, she thinks only because he didn’t photograph well
ID 28069 White female – 2 yr. HW+ Echo committed


----------

